# Agressive Husky



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## Ontariodogsitter (Feb 23, 2020)

You need more help then you can get on internet, Husky with unknown background is going to need some serious work and you will need to do that with a trainer.


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

I agree you need a professional trainer to work with you and the dog. The way you describe it, he may not be aggressive. Has he bitten anyone? When he 'charges' you does he make threatening sounds like barking and/or growling? Does he show his teeth when upset? Locking him in his crate will protect you and others if he is aggressive. But, it will do nothing to help him learn to be a part of the family. Big dogs need lots of exercise, especially huskies, they are bred to pull sleds for mile and miles....lock him up and you will drive him crazy...


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

There are veterinary behaviorist who are well trained to assess and help with problems. You can search here for one near you


https://www.dacvb.org


It could be he is scared and feels safer in his crate and then feels threatened when you come near his crate. A behaviorist would be able to read his body language. I hope you can get him some help. it is no fun to be afraid of your dog.


----------



## Lovin'Goldens (Feb 17, 2021)

Exercise, Exercise, Exercise!!! Huskies are actually one of my dream dogs and let me tell you something, they require A LOT of exercise!!!! If your husky does not get enough exercise and is stuck in its crate, it will act up! I have seen so many cases where people were not giving the dog the exercise they need. Dogs are not like humans, we can sit back and watch TV for hours and not need to get up. However, dogs ESPECIALLY huskies require constant stimulation, exercise, and play. Please make sure your dog is getting enough exercise, I have seen so many huskies ending up in shelters and it breaks my heart to see that owners were about to put them down because they didn't know how much work needed to be put into them and thought there was something wrong with them. Huskies are sled dogs, used to being in the extreme cold having to pull huge sleds. They need to be able to get enough exercise or they will go crazy!!!! Please put in the exercise your dog needs or let someone else who can do it. Because its in huskies nature to run and pull sleds, so that means that exercise is a need!


----------



## Daliadoggielover (Mar 22, 2021)

Lovin'Goldens said:


> Exercise, Exercise, Exercise!!! Huskies are actually one of my dream dogs and let me tell you something, they require A LOT of exercise!!!! If your husky does not get enough exercise and is stuck in its crate, it will act up! I have seen so many cases where people were not giving the dog the exercise they need. Dogs are not like humans, we can sit back and watch TV for hours and not need to get up. However, dogs ESPECIALLY huskies require constant stimulation, exercise, and play. Please make sure your dog is getting enough exercise, I have seen so many huskies ending up in shelters and it breaks my heart to see that owners were about to put them down because they didn't know how much work needed to be put into them and thought there was something wrong with them. Huskies are sled dogs, used to being in the extreme cold having to pull huge sleds. They need to be able to get enough exercise or they will go crazy!!!! Please put in the exercise your dog needs or let someone else who can do it. Because its in huskies nature to run and pull sleds, so that means that exercise is a need!


thanks for the advise.


----------



## Daliadoggielover (Mar 22, 2021)

3goldens2keep said:


> I agree you need a professional trainer to work with you and the dog. The way you describe it, he may not be aggressive. Has he bitten anyone? When he 'charges' you does he make threatening sounds like barking and/or growling? Does he show his teeth when upset? Locking him in his crate will protect you and others if he is aggressive. But, it will do nothing to help him learn to be a part of the family. Big dogs need lots of exercise, especially huskies, they are bred to pull sleds for mile and miles....lock him up and you will drive him crazy...


Yes he has bitten someone.Sometimes he won’t growl when changing at someone.to be specific he kinda looks like a snake when he’s thinking of biting someone.I try not to lock him up only when where in training or when I have to go somewhere.He is only aggressive with his create but overall a sweet doggie I will say I have stoped being to lenient with him.Ever since the bite.


----------

